# 1990 MAX GXE wont crank



## r1style (Dec 6, 2004)

1990 Maxima GXE

I removed the upper intake manifold to replace a bad injector. Completed it and installed everything in place.

Now the car wont start! When I try to start the car, the starter trys to crank the engine and it just sounds and feels like the engine isn't turning or it's stuck in one position and the starter isn't strong enough to spin it. It make a loud *clack* noise. Sounds like as if the starter only made a 10% rotation and was just STUCK. It didn't keep on cranking as if the car wont start. The starter just made one hard try ( one loud *clack*) and kind of gave up, but i still hear it buzz.

So i hooked up the battery to another car to jump start it and still the same thing!

I can't check for spark from the wires because it wont crank. If it's cranking and not starting, that's a different story. But it wont crank!

There are a few things I did that I think might have messed it up. 

I sprayed carb cleaner into the intake manifold (engine side) while the upper manifold was off. It was really dirty so I decided to clean it up. But from my past experience, the car shoudl start up right away and burn it right out the exhaust.

The fuel injector electric plugs were all corroded so I sprayed some di-electric oil on it to get rid of the corrosion and rust. Now the electric plugs ar a bit damp.

While testing which injector was bad, I've pulled each spark plug wire out and see which one had no effect on the idle. While doing so, injector # 6 was leaking fuel and it caught on fire around the area. VERY small fire around the area and it was put out with a snapple bottle filled with water. Nothing was damaged and I tested the car to see if it started fine, which it did. YAY!! Then I went on to remove the intake and replace the injector.


Do you think that the fire did some damage? BUT It did start after I put it out (before the installation of the new injector), besides it was a very small fire and it burned for about 3 seconds and I can spot any fire damage

Maybe the water damaged the starter, injector #6 is right above the starter where I dumped a bottle of water.

PLEASE HELP!!!?!??

What do you think MATT93SE???


----------



## r1style (Dec 6, 2004)

*found out why*

NO oil, all burned up or dripped out, engine seized! End of story...
 

but found a new engine, taking that one and dropping it in! :jump: 

SO...now I have a 1992 GXE Gold Shell for sale (with minor front driver side collision) for more deatils chcek the classified section.


----------

